# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Are laser levels worth the money?

## Overkill

OK, I'm a sucker for anything with a laser in it, but I am wondering just how cost effective a cross-line laser level will be for a serious DIYer. I need to do almost all the things they are supposed to be good for, but I can probably do the levelling with the long spirit level I already have (just slower). It seems that $250 will buy quite a capable unit; what do people think about the effectiveness of laser levels for installing kitchens & bathroom fittings, tiling, lining up lights, GPOs and other stuff around the house?

----------


## Gaza

> OK, I'm a sucker for anything with a laser in it, but I am wondering just how cost effective a cross-line laser level will be for a serious DIYer. I need to do almost all the things they are supposed to be good for, but I can probably do the levelling with the long spirit level I already have (just slower). It seems that $250 will buy quite a capable unit; what do people think about the effectiveness of laser levels for installing kitchens & bathroom fittings, tiling, lining up lights, GPOs and other stuff around the house?

  yep buy one your will love it 
dewalt ones are about 170 from sydney tools online 
we use them all day without any problem

----------


## an3_bolt

I use mine all the time. Levelling floor joists, awesome for tiling,  etc etc..... even used it when digging storm water trenches to get the gradients required..... Best money spent - especially when working by yourself ie only 2 hands available. 
Mine has vertical and horizontal, can rotate 360 by hand and has a position spot vertically down when vertical enabled. I got a cheapy tripod to mount it on when I bought mine - used it alot.

----------


## Pitto

Yep, i borrowed one a few years back to install a huge U shape kichen, the Benctops were tricky and determined the RL for the height of the kicks, i set the laser up to the height of the kicks and went round adjusting the kicks to the laser line. Dead Easy. 
I got back from that trip and shelled out $270 for the Lufkin crossline. It goed everywhere with me now. It makes life so much easier.  
I used it recently to do some glass pool fencing. It Established an RL which i worked down from, giving me the gradient and contours of the ali chanell, i then used Autocad to draw out a profile and i then ordered 2x custom glass panels that went in perfectly. 
Warning though, skip the cheapies, they are not bright enough, even the lower cost Lufkin and the green Bosch crossliner. The Dewalt one is a good unit, and the mount is excellent, as it swivels round 180°  
I made a custom mount for mine. Its an aluminium extendable tent pole with rubber stoppers on it. there is a bracket that slides up and down the pole, that the mag base sticks to. works great. I also use the wifes tripod when i am in a jamb  
borrowed laser in action - a few years back       
Custom made laser mount with Lufkin crosline laser - My Fitter installing some overheads     
G

----------


## sundancewfs

> Yep, i borrowed one a few years back to install a huge U shape kichen

  
I'll add my laser pic to this debate and say without doubt, it is the most useful tool I own.

----------


## Overkill

Thanks guys, I will be off to buy a laser today!

----------


## Kyle

A word of caution with some of the cheaper units, once out of calibration they are throw aways. 
We bought a few Stanley brand plumb bob lasers a few years ago at work (office fitout) and after a while and a few knocks they were all out of alignment.  Being a sealed unit ment they were throw aways.  All replaced with Robotoolz and Hilti's now. 
If you want an awesome combo laser, I just picked up one of these for myself during the week. Power Tool Specialists : Victoria's #1 Makita Dealer, STIHL Dealer, shop online for widest range of powertools | Milwaukee DeWalt Hitachi Panasonic BOSCH Festool Metabo Makita STIHL

----------


## Overkill

I just bought a Chicago Lasers CL101 laser:   
It looks like the guts are made in the same factory as the Robotoolz and many other brands - this happened to be the one that Sydneytools had in stock. Its super easy to use and plenty bright enough to use in a well lit room. The only thing that could be better is the width of the laser line, narrower would be better IMHO.

----------


## Pitto

see, thats what i thought, but in use, thicker is better, you just work to either the upper side or the lowerside of the laserline, not the center. just remember
which you are working to, and all is good. 
Thats the same unit as the Lufkin i have. only thing, i wish i had a decent space case for it. i think the velcro bag is useless 
G

----------


## Overkill

Agreed, the case is rubbish! Jaycar Electronics sells cheap instrument cases that would be perfect replacements - they are air-tight, very tough and have a foam insert. I think I saw the same thing in Bunnings, except for a higher price.

----------


## Gaza

i have a few lufkins that are damaged any one know where to buy spare parts? 
is there a DIY how to realign the beam?

----------

